

DataStax couples Cassandra with Hadoop - bittersweet
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/03/23/cassandra_mashed_with_hadoop/

======
Jebdm
They even hired Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie!
<http://oi51.tinypic.com/o8xo53.jpg>

